# Vomiting...plz help!



## beka19743 (Jul 10, 2013)

My baby Zyta had been sick for 3 days now. She's vomiting, not pooping, sleeping a LOT, not eating, and hardly drinking. I thought today she was getting better but, tonight she started up again out of nowhere. I cannot afford her vet right now but they said I could give her Pepto. Tonight, she threw it back up. I'm a disabled Vet and she's my companion dog for mental health issues. I can't afford to loose her! Can someone help?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She does need a vet ,can't you borrow some money or ask your vet if you could pay in later.You can't let her suffer


----------



## beka19743 (Jul 10, 2013)

I called her vet and even though their free is only $45, they won't let me pay anything out...which really upsets me since I've used them for some time. I don't have family up here in the state I'm in and have put posts on FB asking friends for help.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Has she eaten at all during the last 3 days? Have you tried feeding her bland food like boiled chicken and rice? My previous chi Coco got very sick a few times like that and this always helped her recover. I'd feed her a tiny bit once in a while and gave her the water I boiled the chicken and rice in to encourage her to drink. If she didn't want to drink by herself, I'd dip my fingers in the water and let her lick it off my hand. 3 days of being sick is a long time though... if she doesn't feel better very soon, she will really need to see a vet. :/ I really hope your little girl gets better soon!


----------



## beka19743 (Jul 10, 2013)

She drank some water, but not much, and I have tried giving her pedilite. I thought she was getting better until tonight...but I haven't tried chicken and rice though...yet. She did eat a piece of ham this morning, but that's it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## beka19743 (Jul 10, 2013)

And I called her vet, they won't work with me. Right now, I can't reach my family because of the time and even so, they're out of state. We're nowhere near family or close friends.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tigger's Mum (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't know which country you are in but I would try ringing other vets in the hope of finding a more compassionate one who would treat her and let you pay later. 
Hope she pulls through soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## beka19743 (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm in Oklahoma in the USA. I've called 3 so far that are open at this hour and none will see her.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

If you're a retired vet they would help you if you told them.Wouldn't they ?


----------



## beka19743 (Jul 10, 2013)

You would think so!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Don't give ham, it's too fatty. 

If she has been vomiting constantly then give her tummy a rest for 12 hours or so by not offering anything to eat (if she is big enough to handle it, ie. over a couple of lbs) and only offering tiny sips of water. Once she has reached the 12 hour mark then offer a small amount of boiled chicken mixed with plain white rice. If she holds that down for a couple of hours then offer another small amount, etc. 

She would probably really benefit from seeing a vet but if you cannot find one that will allow you to make payments then you must do what you can.


----------



## beka19743 (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm actually taking her up to the vet instead of calling. Hopefully, they can't say no to us in person if they see her. If so...I'm finding another vet for good.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

beka19743 said:


> I'm actually taking her up to the vet instead of calling. Hopefully, they can't say no to us in person if they see her. If so...I'm finding another vet for good.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good call that is what I would do too!


----------



## beka19743 (Jul 10, 2013)

Another vet has seen us. I applied for the Care Credit and went that route. But the vet took her and has admitted her...she may have parvo. They're not sure because he couldn't get enough stool. I'm a bawling mess right now. I've had her since she was only 3 weeks old. So, she's literally my baby. I don't know what to do.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She is in the best place now, all you can do is wait. It may not be Parvo, so lets hope it is a more easily treated virus.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Do you have a veterans affairs office in your area, if she is a servie dog there has got to be some help, please try them she needs a vet


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

so sorry, just read above.... she is at the vet, so she will get waht she needs, how old is she ? Parvo seems like an extreme is she is older?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I would keep calling down the list of every vet in your town or city until you find someone to see her. The 46 dollars is probably just a vet check fee. That won't include any meds. I would ask every single vet that you call if they know of anywhere that can help you. I hope everything is okay. xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

beka19743 said:


> Another vet has seen us. I applied for the Care Credit and went that route. But the vet took her and has admitted her...she may have parvo. They're not sure because he couldn't get enough stool. I'm a bawling mess right now. I've had her since she was only 3 weeks old. So, she's literally my baby. I don't know what to do.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Great to hear she's at the vet! I posted before reading the whole thread. Try to see her as much as you can while she's in the hospital. Talk to her. Tell her how much you need her. That may sound absolutely nuts, but my 4 had HGE, all hospitalized. I went to see them twice a day, stayed about an hour each time, held them while they were hooked up to IV's. I talked to each and told them how much they meant to me. The survival rate for HGE is slim to none. All 4 lived. I'm sending prayers for you and your baby. I know what an emotional time this is for you. Big hugs!! Keep me posted!


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm glad you got her to a vet!! Hopefully it's nothing life threatening & they can get her well again. I'm sure you are so upset! Prayers for your baby!! (((hugs)))


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh sweetie I'm sorry your pup is sick, I'm so thankful a vet is treating her now. 
I will keep you both in my thoughts, hoping it isn't anything serious. BIG hugs.
Keep us posted once you get a chance.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am so glad you found a vet to help. Hopefully it isn't parvovirus but if it is she is in the best place she can be right now.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I am glad you were able to get her to the vet. We are sending healthy vibes to you. Keep us posted.


----------



## beka19743 (Jul 10, 2013)

Just an update on my baby girl. I went in again today to see her and this time, although brief, I was greeted with a tail wag and a few kisses before she laid her had down carefully because of her IV on my shoulder and took a quick nap.
I do have to say, I was not happy when I found diarrhea on her that got on my hand, she had no blanket in her kennel for her to hide under to stay warm...I could've beaten someone I was so made. The tech even saw the poop on my hand and just left the room! No wet wipe, wash cloth, not even a change of the thin cloth that they lay on the bottom of the kennel that had poo on it. I NEVER treat my girl that way. Needless to say, I said something and one lady apologized. I just want to bring her home! She's going to be traumatized by this...poor girl thinks she's a cat and the loud barking from other dogs in the hospital are freaking her out.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

What was the diagnosis? Have you asked the vet if you can bring her a blanket from home.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

How's your baby doing today?


----------



## beka19743 (Jul 10, 2013)

No new word today and they won't allow me to bring anything for contamination reasons.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Understandable, what did they say was wrong with her ? I know it hard being without your baby but your doing the right thing


----------



## beka19743 (Jul 10, 2013)

He's not 100% sure it's parvo, but he doesn't know exactly what else it could be. They haven't ran a lot of blood work on her because he's trying to keep my bill down since he knows I don't really have much money.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Your story breaks my heart. I am praying for you both.


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

Ls how's your baby doing? Make sure you keep up on what yheir doing with your baby. I had to take my cookie away from a vet I had been going to for 25 years he miss diagnosed her with parvo. She actually was hypoglycemic. Had her in a very messy cage. Please try to get a second pinion and don't let them leave baby in a filthy kennel.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## beka19743 (Jul 10, 2013)

He's going it's just a GI issue and she'll recover soon. I called this morning and she did eat a tablespoon of food and kept it down and no diarrhea so far this morning.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

beka19743 said:


> He's going it's just a GI issue and she'll recover soon. I called this morning and she did eat a tablespoon of food and kept it down and no diarrhea so far this morning.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's good news praying for you guys


----------



## beka19743 (Jul 10, 2013)

Just got a call from the vet and MAYBE w can bring her home tomorrow! On my way to go see her now!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

That is fantastic news!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Awesome pleaseb keep us posted


----------



## beka19743 (Jul 10, 2013)

I couldn't get her to eat anything, but the tech working let my soon go in this time and we got to stay longer than their usual 15 minutes since they're closed today. My vet knows how much I need my Zyta and she needs me so, he called and said I could come to the back door and they'd let us in. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed about tomorrow. He said if she still won't eat, he'll send some special food home with us and I'll have to force feed her. The pic is her and my soon today. My two babies!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

She looks pretty alert your son is a cutie. Sending good thoughts


----------



## beka19743 (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks! She perked up as soon as she heard my voice walking into the room. It was so awesome getting more than just 15 min with her.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Hoping your baby gets to come home soon. The pic of her and your son is too cute.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How is it going with Zyta home? Take everything slowly. It will wear her out, just being home for a couple of days. Lots of rest time.


----------



## beka19743 (Jul 10, 2013)

susan davis said:


> How is it going with Zyta home? Take everything slowly. It will wear her out, just being home for a couple of days. Lots of rest time.


She's not home yet.  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## beka19743 (Jul 10, 2013)

Just got off the phone with the vet and it doesn't look like I'm going to be able to bring her home today. He said she started vomiting again this morning and she is still refusing to eat so she still on IV fluids. I'm going to boil her some chicken and rice and take it up there and see if she'll eat it since he said that was ok. I miss her so much.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## beka19743 (Jul 10, 2013)

She still has to go back to the vet today so he can look at her again and decide if I can keep her at home after she the up several times last night on our trial run at home. However, she did eventually eat a tiny bit of chewed up weenie today!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

Bless her little heart. I hope she gets well soon.


----------



## beka19743 (Jul 10, 2013)

Well...she indeed threw up what little I got in her. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Have you tried scrambled eggs? Easy to digest, very nutritious and most dogs really love them. I would also try tinned oily fish like sardines and green tripe if you can get it, you need to try and tempt her to eat with nice smelly things. I hope she starts to improve soon.


----------



## beka19743 (Jul 10, 2013)

I tried...she doesn't really care for pet food (unless the cats are eating it, lol.) And I admit, I do let her lick plates and eat lunch meats sometimes. I've tried it all with no luck. She's turned down all her regular loved foods, gatoraid, pedialite, eggs, water...the only thing she drank on her own, was a few sips out of my glass of sweet hen tea with peach, and that was just one time. She's at the vet now doing her xrays with barium and I should know more this afternoon. She was feeling a little better because she actually started crying and whining when I put her in the cage. I hated leaving her there alone again. That place stresses her out to the point of her hair falling out. So now, not only is she really skinny, but balding. :-(

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

Hope you get good news later. My thoughts are with you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## beka19743 (Jul 10, 2013)

Just an update on my little girl. She's home from the hospital now and eating and drinking again and gladly gaining back the weight she lost. She's still on her meds for a few more days but, doing so much beret. Now she has this runny nose tho and goes into sneezing fits that she didn't have before. Oh, and now she barks at EVERYTHING!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Such good news


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Great news!!! Glad she is doing better!! I was against the wall one time with a similar situation not 1 but 2 dogs. I learned my lesson, now I have a savings account just for vet emergencies. When you least expect it so many things can go wrong. I am glad to hear you baby is better!


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Good to hear she is doing better!!


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

So glad to hear she is feeling better!


----------



## Tigger's Mum (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm really glad to hear that she is getting better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

beka19743 said:


> I tried...she doesn't really care for pet food (unless the cats are eating it, lol.) And I admit, I do let her lick plates and eat lunch meats sometimes. I've tried it all with no luck. She's turned down all her regular loved foods, gatoraid, pedialite, eggs, water...the only thing she drank on her own, was a few sips out of my glass of sweet hen tea with peach, and that was just one time. She's at the vet now doing her xrays with barium and I should know more this afternoon. She was feeling a little better because she actually started crying and whining when I put her in the cage. I hated leaving her there alone again. That place stresses her out to the point of her hair falling out. So now, not only is she really skinny, but balding. :-(
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Glad your baby is doing better. Do you give her gatoraid? I know your trying to get her to eat anything you can because she wasn't eating, but lunch meats are very high in salt. What do you feed her now? How is she doing today?


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

Did they find out what was actually wrong with her?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm glad she's home. Did they have make a diagnosis? I hope she continues to get better from here!


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

What's the latest on zyta. All of us would appreciate an update. All of these chis feel like they've become part of our family. Please let us know how your holding up too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

